# Red alert 2 errors, please help me



## Detestation (May 20, 2005)

I've gotten the cd to run but when I try to install, it loads fine then comes up with an error saying Setup.exe won't work.. I've tried every thing I can think of, but yet it still won't work   

if you can help me with any thing aside from..

"1. Insert either C&C95 disk into the CD-ROM drive.
2. Close the Command & Conquer Windows 95 Edition CD-ROM Autoplay window that appears (if Autoplay is turned on)
3. Click on the Start button at the bottom Left Of Your screen, and then click on My Computer
4. In the My Computer window, right-click on the C&C95 CD-ROM icon (labeled GDI95 or NOD95) and select Open.
5. In the CD-ROM window, right-click on the Autorun icon, and select Properties.
6. On the Autorun Properties window, click on the Compatibility tab.
7. On the Compatibility tab, make sure the "Run this program in compatibility mode" check box is selected, and that Windows 95 is selected in the drop down box.
8. Click OK.
9. Double-click the Autorun.exe icon to start the setup process. This will start the Command & Conquer Windows 95 Edition CD-ROM Autoplay Program.
10. Select the Install C&C:Win95 button, this will start the installation process.
11. On the Select Components screen, unselect the DirectX audio and video drivers (recommended) option. You do not need to install DirectX on Windows XP.
12. Follow the remainder of the steps until you reach the Install Westwood Online Program. It is important to install this component now if you plan to play C&C95 on the Internet.
13. When installation of all components is complete, select "I will restart my computer later", then click Finish.
14. Installation is now complete."

please do

many thanks


----------



## TSGTSP (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you inquiring assistant on Red Alert 2 or C&C95? The two are different games and have different solutions to their problems.

Assuming you're asking about the setup.exe error in Red Alert 2, do the following:

1. Restart windows in Safe mode (press F8 right after BIOS).
2. Wait for windows to boot fully, then restart
3. install and enjoy.

Note that this is not a 100% solution and you may still have problems installing RA2 and / or running it. Please clarify in posting your problems should it continue. Good luck.


----------



## Detestation (May 20, 2005)

I tried that, I got the same setup.exe problem.. 

the only reason I tried using the same help from C&C95 was because they were obviously having the same problem I am, the .exe files not working properly.. I've tried every thing I can think of and every thing I can find


----------



## jgilliam1955 (May 30, 2005)

:up: I couldn't install RA2 in XP and after searching over all the forums I found a solution that worked for me. I had installed *Windows Installer * during my security updates. I located the installer & saw it was on manual. I switched it to automatic.
Now ALL my old stuff loads up. 
You can find the Windows Installer under system management.
Good luck


----------



## gauros (Jun 16, 2005)

jgilliam1955 said:


> :up: I couldn't install RA2 in XP and after searching over all the forums I found a solution that worked for me. I had installed *Windows Installer * during my security updates. I located the installer & saw it was on manual. I switched it to automatic.
> Now ALL my old stuff loads up.
> You can find the Windows Installer under system management.
> Good luck


mate can you tell me how exctly i need to do that as from yesterday i did a windows update and cannot run RA2 or Arae51

thanx


----------



## jgilliam1955 (May 30, 2005)

You can find the Windows installer this way:
Control Panel>Performance and Maintanance>Administrative Tools>Computer Mangement>Services and Applications>SErvices>Windows Installer> Click on Windows Installer & look for Startup Type: Change to Automatic.
Print this out first.
Good luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just to confirm what TSGTSP said. The solution offered for C&C95 is just for C&C95. If you tried the patch for the game then you may have to uninstall the game then delete the Westwood Directory and start again.

Before you install RS2, make sure that the SETUP.EXE file on the CD is in compatibility mode. I would suggest Windows 2000 compatibility mode. In the link there is a step 5. You do not need to change any of the settings it says. Those are for older games or for troubleshooting.


----------



## Huiaun (Jun 15, 2005)

Does the Automatic installer option in windows installer work for all old games? I've been having the same trouble with installing and playing Tiberian Sun on Win XP as well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You can certainly try, though the auto installer seems to be affecting RA2 instead of TS


----------



## arncreddy296 (Feb 23, 2006)

This worked for me... Get any software to mount the iso files of cds(create them if u dont hv them). And install...

Tell me if it didnt work... I had probs installing and this solved it


----------



## monst3r91 (Apr 9, 2006)

i did exactly wat jgillaim said to do and it werked fine. after many frustrating hours techguy saves the day once again.:up:


----------

